

Jayfor: LLVM based programming language written in C - StylifyYourBlog
https://github.com/jayfor-lang/jayfor

======
freefouran
May as well add to this, but we're actually looking for contributors to help
out, so if you're interested in working on a fairly new language then send us
a PR :)

------
andrewchambers
500 commits and the tests and examples seem bare. I don't really like the look
of that tbh.

~~~
freefouran
Jayfor/Ink is still far from complete, it's been in passive development for a
month or so. No clue why it was posted to HN.

------
jacquesm
How does this stack up against 'go'?

~~~
freefouran
Hi. I'm the guy that made this :) We're just having fun, we don't see this to
replace any existing language like Rust, C or Go. It's still a really small
project.

